# just got my firedragon xd40 v-10 .357 sig barrel



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

firedragon xd 40 .357 sig barrel came in tuesday after i ordered it on last thurs afternoon. very quick turnaround as they actually keep them in stock

since i already have a 229 with both 357.sig and .40 barrel it was natural for me to want the .357 barrel for my xd40 v-10. looked around on the net and only found a 3 inch and a 5 inch for sale used so i took the "new" approach.

firedragon was the only one that had it in stock and didn't have to "make one or wait for someone else to make one."

it was drop in and worked great with no filing or fitting required. . the recoil of the .357 sig is different on the lighter xd than on the 229 but if you shoot both it is no huge difference. .357 is more of a handful on the xd but i like it that way

the 357sig is a hot little round that takes some practice to control in any weapon but worth the effort in my book. there was also the difference between the ported .40 and the non ported .357sig barrels but it was slight.

the best part of the .357 barrel was still being able to see the front sight without cleaning it after 30 rounds. :mrgreen:

the ported barrel makes the front sight dirty after about 30 but that is irrelavant in a carry gun.

both of these guns are carried.

bottom group is 50 with the xd in .357 . not bad for first time shooting that round through my xd.

the middle is 50 .40 through the 229 .

the top is 50 through the xd with the .40 ported .

i was using 2 had grip(practice, practice, practice the "master grip") at 21 feet with no rapid fire but reaquiring target as fast as possible before next round left.

the .357 sig was wwb ammo

the .40 was 50 american and 50 federal

happy all the way.

would reccomend the firedargon barrel highly as far as service , quailty, fit and finish, and accuracy.


----------

